# Mono vs Visual Studio 2010 für C# und Mac



## XHotSniperX (28. Februar 2011)

*Mono vs Visual Studio 2010 für C# und Mac*

Hallo


Ich brauche für die Schule C# (.net Framework) und habe ein Macbook. Ich habe gesehen, dass es Mono gibt für Mac und Linux, womit man C# benutzen kann. 

Frage an Leute, die Mono kennen/probiert haben:

Ist Mono gut oder sollte ich doch mit Parallels Windows betreiben, um VS 2010 zu installieren? Was hat man für Nachteile mit Mono? Was meint ihr?

Danke


----------



## XHotSniperX (28. Februar 2011)

Hmm.. Keiner ne Meinung?


----------



## Bauer87 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mono vs Visual Studio 2010 für C# und Mac*

Die Frage, ob Mono gut ist, brauchst du nicht zu stellen. (Es gibt genügend Leute, die auch C# als schlecht bezeichnen würden. Und von ungeklärten Patentfragen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.) So, genug getrollt:

Mono ist ein (gut funktionierender) Nachbau von C#. Das Problem ist dabei natürlich, dass Mono der Entwicklung von C# immer etwas hinterher hängt. Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt die neuesten Funktionen brauchst (in der Schule ist das wohl eh nicht der Fall), sollte Mono gut gehen. Das hat u.a. den Vorteil, dass du kein Windows pflegen muss. (Windows ist sehr wartungsintensiv, was auffällt, wenn man es nicht ohnehin regelmäßig nutzt. Zum Beispiel sind Neustart-Loops mit immer neuen Updates bei mir recht üblich, wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Patchdays kein Windows an hatte.)


----------



## Supeq (3. März 2011)

*AW: Mono vs Visual Studio 2010 für C# und Mac*

Für die Schule ist Mono absolut okay. 

Wie schon gesagt, hinkt die Entwicklung  logischerweise der von .net hinterher. Welche Komponenten bereits implementiert sind, siehst du hier:
Compatibility - Mono

Für mich ist das größte Manko das Fehlen von WPF, da ich beruflich damit entwickel würde Mono nicht in Frage kommen


----------

